# Help choosing the right meat slicer?!?!



## wnctracker (Apr 22, 2020)

I've never had a slicer before and actually haven't ever used one so I'm a novice.  I've read every thread on here I can find about them but I think I still don't know what would suit me.  It seem that for the best budget there is the Nesco FS-250 and the chefs choice slicers and that the lower model Cabelas, Weston, and LEM aren't very good.  I'm used to using higher quality stuff which is why I bought a #22 LEM grinder and Weston Pro 2300 sealer.  BUT, I don't see myself slicing a whole lot of meat so it's not likely I'll need a commercial unit (or really want one).  The Nesco is super cheap for $74 shipped whereas the Chef's Choice is about $140.  I process a lot of wild game for myself and friends but never needed a slicer, so it seems like the things I may use it for would be to slice raw/partially frozen roasts into Jerky, slice raw loins into thin slices for soups or cheese steaks, slice cooked loins for steak medallions, slice cured salami/summer sausage/pastrami/and bologna, and to slice turkey/ham into lunchmeat slices.  Will I have buyers remorse with a cheaper model?  Is the Nesco "Too cheap?"  Should I reconsider and buy a different model for the things I want to use it for?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BigW. (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm having a similar debate.  I had the entry level slicer with plastic gear for years.  After slicing a fair amount of jerky it stripped out.  So do you buy an $100 slicer every 10 years or buy a nicer one.  My other problem with the higher hp slicer is the size.  I know I don't want to store a huge slicer.  I would lean toward the little bigger/higher hp slicer since you do game meat/jerky.  That was hard on mine.  Extra h.p. is always better.  Good luck.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 22, 2020)

consider this one.  Lots of people here have them (me included).
*Chef'sChoice 615A*


----------



## wnctracker (Apr 22, 2020)

sandyut said:


> consider this one.  Lots of people here have them (me included).
> *Chef'sChoice 615A*


That was the one of the two I was looking at but it's 2x as expensive as the very cheap nesco...is it worth the extra 70 bucks??  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Apr 22, 2020)

I waited 4 months before I found a used commercial 12 in slicer in Craigslist that I could afford at $150.00  It was worth the wait.
I do 50-70# of jerky and bacon a year.  I could probably get by with a smaller slicer, but it is nice to be able to slice a full slab of bacon or a frozen top round without stalling or having to go slow.  I have it on a wire rack with casters so I just roll it in to where I want to process my meat. 
Just like 18v lithium cordless tools do a lot better than the 12v nicad tools, a 12 in name brand slicer will do better than a small home model.  You have to decide what tradeoff you are willing to make.


----------



## gary s (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a Kitchener #12  I'm not a heavy duty user so this one works great for me.
So far a great grinder , Had it 5 years

Gary


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 22, 2020)

wnctracker said:


> That was the one of the two I was looking at but it's 2x as expensive as the very cheap nesco.



I had a small Browning slicer that I gave away here in the forum after I got a large commercial unit. Shortly after getting the new one I found myself missing the smaller one. It wasn't worth the time or effort to clean the big one if only slicing small stuff. I bought another small unit...a Nesco. Thus far, after numerous times of trying to use it, I am VERY disappointed with it and am literally about to throw it in the trash. The vertical plate on the slide table flexes and moves so badly there is no way to get decent or evenly sliced meats. In all honesty, this was the biggest kitchen gadget mistake I've ever made. The only thing I've sliced with it that came out even remotely decent was tomatoes and onions for a big burger fest we had last Summer. I really miss my Browning now and will be getting a new smaller unit of some sort very soon.

Robert


----------



## Braz (Apr 22, 2020)

Go with the Chefs choice. You won't regret the extra $$ in the long run.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 22, 2020)

Braz said:


> You won't regret the extra $$ in the long run.


buy once, cry once.


----------



## xray (Apr 22, 2020)

I bought the chefs choice 615a over the holidays. It was a sale price of $89 with an extra non serrated blade.

If there’s no immediate need, can you hold out for a sale?


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 22, 2020)

Well folks, you talked me into it. I just ordered the Chef's Choice 615 A. One thing I've come to trust are the people in this forum. When I see several people that I know and respect all making the same recommendation, that's good enough for me.

Like I really need 3 slicers,
Robert


----------



## wnctracker (Apr 22, 2020)

xray said:


> I bought the chefs choice 615a over the holidays. It was a sale price of $89 with an extra non serrated blade.
> 
> If there’s no immediate need, can you hold out for a sale?


I can wait


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 22, 2020)

I have the CC 630, nice unit. The 615A will treat  you right


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 22, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> I had a small Browning slicer that I gave away here in the forum after I got a large commercial unit. Shortly after getting the new one I found myself missing the smaller one. It wasn't worth the time or effort to clean the big one if only slicing small stuff. I bought another small unit...a Nesco. Thus far, after numerous times of trying to use it, I am VERY disappointed with it and am literally about to throw it in the trash. The vertical plate on the slide table flexes and moves so badly there is no way to get decent or evenly sliced meats. In all honesty, this was the biggest kitchen gadget mistake I've ever made. The only thing I've sliced with it that came out even remotely decent was tomatoes and onions for a big burger fest we had last Summer. I really miss my Browning now and will be getting a new smaller unit of some sort very soon.
> 
> Robert




Get a Hobart unit.  You will never regret it.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 22, 2020)

I vote for the Chef's Choice 615 as well.  I bought one and also bought the non-serrated blade per research on people's recommendations here.  It works well, isn't to big, and besides slicing things it has the most important feature I was hoping for... ITS EASY TO CLEAN!!!!  

Most of the little parts come off and go into the dish washer.
I used to borrow my father's old Cabela's slider and UGH what a pain in the butt it was to use and even worse to clean.  Using it a handful of times pushed me over the edge to where I wanted one that worked, was easy to clean, and wasn't a monster in size.  The CC 615 was the ticket!


----------



## Wasi (Apr 23, 2020)

Just saw this on sale for all those looking for a slicer.    This is the site I ordered mine from.  









						Chef'sChoice 615A Electric Meat Slicer
					

For makin' the best sammich in the world... or is it sangwich? I always get my cartoony colloquialisms mixed up...




					www.woot.com


----------



## wnctracker (Apr 23, 2020)

awesome!  I just checked yesterday and there wasn't one, I ordered it!  Thanks!!


----------



## wnctracker (Apr 23, 2020)

I ordered it, and then googled "woot."  I'm a little concerned with all of the negative reviews out there, but have seen it mention on SMF quite a lot, plus you said you ordered from there so hopefully it will be ok.....


----------



## old sarge (Apr 23, 2020)

There are a lot of negative reviews to be sure.  Some folks just believe they can run it like a large $1000.00 deli slicer with a 12 in blade.  Ain't going to happen.  Just take things slow, steady and easy and let the blade do it's job and you will be fine.


----------



## S-met (Apr 23, 2020)

wnctracker said:


> I ordered it, and then googled "woot."  I'm a little concerned with all of the negative reviews out there, but have seen it mention on SMF quite a lot, plus you said you ordered from there so hopefully it will be ok.....


Woot! is an Amazon subsidiary of some sort. They seem like overstock.com or similar mass merchandise reseller. Maybe its last years model or undersold stuff cleared off of displays. I don't woot too often, but I've been satisfied with what I've got.


----------



## rc4u (Apr 23, 2020)

check ebay and such the older globe and hobart last forever and just ask about blade if good. most are . mine is old globe and weighs like 18 or 20 pounds. 1/3 hp but most later models like '60's or '70's are 1/4 hp but still high amp. and can cut cheese.. mine has blade sharpener built in on top.


----------



## wnctracker (Apr 23, 2020)

I was referring to the website not the slicer, but thanks for your comment!


----------

